# 8 Month Old Chinese Shap Pei - GUS



## TomJones (Dec 11, 2010)

*8 Month Old Chinese Shap Pei - GUS - Photoshoot*

Hey everyone. Please enjoy these pictures of our beautiful traditional shar pei Gus!


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: 8 Month Old Chinese Shap Pei - GUS - Photoshoot*

Wow, I've never seen a Shar Pei like that.. I think it's the ears that are so different.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

*Re: 8 Month Old Chinese Shap Pei - GUS - Photoshoot*



CoverTune said:


> Wow, I've never seen a Shar Pei like that.. I think it's the ears that are so different.


that's more how they're supposed to look. if you go hunting through really old shar pei pics...you'd be surprised...


OP your dog is gorgeous!


----------



## CerbiesMom (Jan 30, 2008)

What a gorgeous pup! I love those ears.


----------



## bigmac (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for sharing pictures of your dog. What I really like best about others sharing their pet pictures is being able to see breeds I'm not as familiar with, or ones I seldom get to see. What a wonderful treat today!!!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Awesome dog!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, Gus is truly spectacular! Since stumbling upon Alvin I have come to appreciate the Shar Pei temperament. Your Gus looks like an outstanding example of his breed.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow. That looks like a completely different breed compared to my neighbor's Shar Pei. Could anyone elaborate further on the breeding of traditional Shar Peis and why they no longer look like this dog, Gus? I like this look a lot better. I never thought I'd think a Shar Pei looked noble, but this dog does. 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## TomJones (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks for all the positive comments!

Here's some older pictures, between the ages of 10 weeks and about 5 months.
















































































The above pictures were taken with my old camera. The quality is not very good.


----------



## TomJones (Dec 11, 2010)

At the cabin end of August -
















































Equinox said:


> Wow. That looks like a completely different breed compared to my neighbor's Shar Pei. Could anyone elaborate further on the breeding of traditional Shar Peis and why they no longer look like this dog, Gus? I like this look a lot better. I never thought I'd think a Shar Pei looked noble, but this dog does.
> 
> Thank you for sharing!


The reason most Shar Pei are no longer traditional is because when they were first brought back from China, the gene pool was deluted but breeders trying to make the dogs more "wrinkley and cute." 

Now they are classified as, Traditional Horse Hair Bone Mouth like Gus or the American/British MeatMouth.

Traditional dogs are much healthier and more athlectic. They tend to have far less issues with skin,eyes and alergies that plauge the American and British MeatMouth.

Lots of good information can be found at http://www.hkshar-pei.com/


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a neighbor that had two Shar Peis. They did not look near as nice as yours. The people left them outside most of the time, even in winter. I was on the verge of calling AC so I asked A person at work who had bred them about it first. He said that it was ok if they had a dog house and that they can be an outdoor breed.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

TomJones said:


> The reason most Shar Pei are no longer traditional is because when they were first brought back from China, the gene pool was deluted but breeders trying to make the dogs more "wrinkley and cute."
> 
> Now they are classified as, Traditional Horse Hair Bone Mouth like Gus or the American/British MeatMouth.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link and information! I have never looked up tradition pictures of Shar Peis before, but the difference between those dogs and the dogs I see in person walking down the neighborhood is astounding. 

Look at this Shar Pei!











TomJones said:


> Now they are classified as, Traditional Horse Hair Bone Mouth like Gus or the American/British MeatMouth.


That is a mouthful! Is that a direct translation from Chinese? I don't exactly understand the origins of the classification "Horse Hair Bone Mouth"? 

Very interesting to learn about this.


----------



## TomJones (Dec 11, 2010)

Thought you all might enjoy seeing Gus's father Capo.



















Murder Murder Kill Kill


----------



## jess4525 (Aug 27, 2009)

What a handsome boy! I love the last three pics with his stuffed dog!!!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Equinox said:


> That is a mouthful! Is that a direct translation from Chinese? I don't exactly understand the origins of the classification "Horse Hair Bone Mouth"?
> 
> Very interesting to learn about this.


Horse-hair refers to the coat type. Shar Peis come in horse, brush, and bear coats. The horse type is prickly and stiff. It's also the most traditional, but now the hardest to find. Brush coats are mostly what we see these days. They are softer and smoother, more like a Lab. The bear coat is long and fluffy, like a Chow, and is a disqualifier. 

The mouth designations are exactly as they sound: a bone-mouth is solid and a meat-mouth has a lot of extra padding, which contributes to the overexaggerated hippo muzzle of most Shar Peis you see these days.


----------



## TomJones (Dec 11, 2010)

FilleBelle said:


> Horse-hair refers to the coat type. Shar Peis come in horse, brush, and bear coats. The horse type is prickly and stiff. It's also the most traditional, but now the hardest to find. Brush coats are mostly what we see these days. They are softer and smoother, more like a Lab. The bear coat is long and fluffy, like a Chow, and is a disqualifier.
> 
> The mouth designations are exactly as they sound: a bone-mouth is solid and a meat-mouth has a lot of extra padding, which contributes to the overexaggerated hippo muzzle of most Shar Peis you see these days.



Bang on. Although, because of the all the fish and good oils in his diet, Gus is softer than many brush coats. Diet has a ton to do with how the horse hair coat develops. When Gus was 10 weeks he was prickly and ruff. Now with his current diet and at 8 months he feels like velvet.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow! Learning a lot from this thread. Thanks for explaining, didn't know those were the actual terminology for the traits. Very interesting!


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

TomJones said:


> Bang on. Although, because of the all the fish and good oils in his diet, Gus is softer than many brush coats. Diet has a ton to do with how the horse hair coat develops. When Gus was 10 weeks he was prickly and ruff. Now with his current diet and at 8 months he feels like velvet.


The dog in my signature is a Lab/Shar Pei mix. He gets most of his looks from the Lab side of the family, but his temperament is all Shar Pei. I thought he was just dysfunctional for a while, then I got to know some other Shar Peis and now I'm starting to appreciate the breed's unique personality.


----------



## the_big_b (Dec 31, 2010)

this dog gus has american staffordshire terrier AKA pitbull terrier in its genes. i know alot of people breeding the muts down in vancouver. and i am almost certain i know someone that has gus's litter mate. sure you can make believe to yourself that your dog is a pure bred but if it was a pure bred it would be REGISTERED. ANY dog that is not registered through a reputable kennel club (AKC CKC UKC ADBA) there is a 99% guarantee the dog has another mix in its genes. why else would a breeder NOT register their litter if both the dam and sire are registered and pure bred? the reason is because neither the dam or sire are pure bred registered dogs. so unless you have the papers to back it up then stop claiming that your dog is pure bred and quit pretending you know about shar peis. reply with your anger all you want, but the fact is simple IF YOU DO NOT HAVE REGISTRATION PAPERS IT IS FRAUD TO CLAIM YOUR DOG IS PURE BRED. do NOT breed this dog. there are enough muts and shar pei mixes at the SPCA and you are not doing the breed a favor. sure the dog is nice looking but do not claim your dog is a pure bred if you do not have papers to back it up. to be perfectly clear, ALL dogs that are NOT registered are NOT pure bred. this goes for ALL dogs and ALL breeds, im not just singling you out.

i will not point out all the visual points your dog would be disqualified for and how i see so much pitbull in your dog but you should really stop trying to convince other people that gus is pure bred when you do not have the proof. the truth of it is. you have NO CLUE if the dog is pure bred or not. you are just going by what someone told you about something they sold you. at a profit mind you. it happens all the time. but if it makes you happy to believe he is a thoroughbred perfect breed standard then fine but do not try to make other people believe that he is a shining example of a purebred shar pei cause he's not. no papers, no proof, then not a pure bred. simple as that.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

the_big_b said:


> this dog gus has american staffordshire terrier AKA pitbull terrier in its genes. i know alot of people breeding the muts down in vancouver. and i am almost certain i know someone that has gus's litter mate. sure you can make believe to yourself that your dog is a pure bred but if it was a pure bred it would be REGISTERED. ANY dog that is not registered through a reputable kennel club (AKC CKC UKC ADBA) there is a 99% guarantee the dog has another mix in its genes. why else would a breeder NOT register their litter if both the dam and sire are registered and pure bred? the reason is because neither the dam or sire are pure bred registered dogs. so unless you have the papers to back it up then stop claiming that your dog is pure bred and quit pretending you know about shar peis. reply with your anger all you want, but the fact is simple IF YOU DO NOT HAVE REGISTRATION PAPERS IT IS FRAUD TO CLAIM YOUR DOG IS PURE BRED. do NOT breed this dog. there are enough muts and shar pei mixes at the SPCA and you are not doing the breed a favor. sure the dog is nice looking but do not claim your dog is a pure bred if you do not have papers to back it up. to be perfectly clear, ALL dogs that are NOT registered are NOT pure bred. this goes for ALL dogs and ALL breeds, im not just singling you out.
> 
> i will not point out all the visual points your dog would be disqualified for and how i see so much pitbull in your dog but you should really stop trying to convince other people that gus is pure bred when you do not have the proof. the truth of it is. you have NO CLUE if the dog is pure bred or not. you are just going by what someone told you about something they sold you. at a profit mind you. it happens all the time. but if it makes you happy to believe he is a thoroughbred perfect breed standard then fine but do not try to make other people believe that he is a shining example of a purebred shar pei cause he's not. no papers, no proof, then not a pure bred. simple as that.


... wow ....
Where the heck did this come from.
That is a traditional shar pei ... I suggest you do some research.

And where did the op ever say anything about them having their papers or not. You have no idea if the op has papers on this dog.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

the_big_b said:


> this dog gus has american staffordshire terrier AKA pitbull terrier in its genes. i know alot of people breeding the muts down in vancouver. and i am almost certain i know someone that has gus's litter mate. sure you can make believe to yourself that your dog is a pure bred but if it was a pure bred it would be REGISTERED. ANY dog that is not registered through a reputable kennel club (AKC CKC UKC ADBA) there is a 99% guarantee the dog has another mix in its genes. why else would a breeder NOT register their litter if both the dam and sire are registered and pure bred? the reason is because neither the dam or sire are pure bred registered dogs. so unless you have the papers to back it up then stop claiming that your dog is pure bred and quit pretending you know about shar peis. reply with your anger all you want, but the fact is simple IF YOU DO NOT HAVE REGISTRATION PAPERS IT IS FRAUD TO CLAIM YOUR DOG IS PURE BRED. do NOT breed this dog. there are enough muts and shar pei mixes at the SPCA and you are not doing the breed a favor. sure the dog is nice looking but do not claim your dog is a pure bred if you do not have papers to back it up. to be perfectly clear, ALL dogs that are NOT registered are NOT pure bred. this goes for ALL dogs and ALL breeds, im not just singling you out.
> 
> i will not point out all the visual points your dog would be disqualified for and how i see so much pitbull in your dog but you should really stop trying to convince other people that gus is pure bred when you do not have the proof. the truth of it is. you have NO CLUE if the dog is pure bred or not. you are just going by what someone told you about something they sold you. at a profit mind you. it happens all the time. but if it makes you happy to believe he is a thoroughbred perfect breed standard then fine but do not try to make other people believe that he is a shining example of a purebred shar pei cause he's not. no papers, no proof, then not a pure bred. simple as that.


sorry but this is probably the most ridiculous post ive ever seen on this forum regarding pit bulls..and that says a LOT lol. there's no pit bull in that dog. Srsly, what the heck have you been smokin? Lmao.


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

the_big_b said:


> this dog gus has american staffordshire terrier AKA pitbull terrier in its genes. i know alot of people breeding the muts down in vancouver. and i am almost certain i know someone that has gus's litter mate. sure you can make believe to yourself that your dog is a pure bred but if it was a pure bred it would be REGISTERED. ANY dog that is not registered through a reputable kennel club (AKC CKC UKC ADBA) there is a 99% guarantee the dog has another mix in its genes. why else would a breeder NOT register their litter if both the dam and sire are registered and pure bred? the reason is because neither the dam or sire are pure bred registered dogs. so unless you have the papers to back it up then stop claiming that your dog is pure bred and quit pretending you know about shar peis. reply with your anger all you want, but the fact is simple IF YOU DO NOT HAVE REGISTRATION PAPERS IT IS FRAUD TO CLAIM YOUR DOG IS PURE BRED. do NOT breed this dog. there are enough muts and shar pei mixes at the SPCA and you are not doing the breed a favor. sure the dog is nice looking but do not claim your dog is a pure bred if you do not have papers to back it up. to be perfectly clear, ALL dogs that are NOT registered are NOT pure bred. this goes for ALL dogs and ALL breeds, im not just singling you out.
> 
> i will not point out all the visual points your dog would be disqualified for and how i see so much pitbull in your dog but you should really stop trying to convince other people that gus is pure bred when you do not have the proof. the truth of it is. you have NO CLUE if the dog is pure bred or not. you are just going by what someone told you about something they sold you. at a profit mind you. it happens all the time. but if it makes you happy to believe he is a thoroughbred perfect breed standard then fine but do not try to make other people believe that he is a shining example of a purebred shar pei cause he's not. no papers, no proof, then not a pure bred. simple as that.


You stayed at a Holiday Inn express last night I take it? He states specifically that it is a TRADITIONAL SHAR PEI not a regular SHAR PEI. Google is your friend.


----------



## Toabster (Nov 16, 2010)

Your dog has a very wise look on his face...


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

That's a beautiful dog you have there.

And yes, if I were to go Shar pei, that would be the type I would go for. The one's I see around here now have ridiculous socks, crazy skin issues and all have required nip and tuck surgery because of entropion issues. Leave it to the idiot's to breed unsound, extreme dogs because the dang humans prefer the 'look' of a wrinkly dog.


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

Very beautiful-but such a serious face great pictures!


----------



## Dragonfly7 (Jun 6, 2010)

Your baby is adorable! Love the look on his face in each shot, he's so serious!


----------

